# Kent Classic UKBFF info needed..



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Guys,

Maybe I havent searched for the right info on here but I cant seem to find and info about the Kent Classic which I believe is on the 24th of Aug.

Im trying to get tickets etc along with location, times, contact number etc

Anyone got any info on this? Is there a website on it?

Thanks


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im going to the gym tonight so I'll get the details off the poster mate.


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Maybe I havent searched for the right info on here but I cant seem to find and info about the Kent Classic which I believe is on the 24th of Aug.
> 
> ...


Here you go, the only thing I'm not sure about is the start time

*KENT COUNTIES CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*
*Woodville Hall, Gravesend

Promoter: Sarah Bridges Telephone: 01322 860588 or 07956922662

Entry forms to: Horton Road, Horton Kirby, Dartford DA4 9AX


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

For tickets you must phone the Woodville Halls Box office direct and NOT Sarah Bridges.

I dont have the number but a quick call to 118118 will enable you to book and reserve tickets via a credit/debit card.

J


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

supercell said:


> For tickets you must phone the Woodville Halls Box office direct and NOT Sarah Bridges.
> 
> I dont have the number but a quick call to 118118 will enable you to book and reserve tickets via a credit/debit card.
> 
> J


Cheers James.

Are you still doing a guest spot as if i remember correctly they said this at the South East in Hayes back in May. You and Eddie Abbew again i think.

Your last guest spot was very impressive btw. Best guest spot ive seen.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

supercell said:


> For tickets you must phone the Woodville Halls Box office direct and NOT Sarah Bridges.
> 
> I dont have the number but a quick call to 118118 will enable you to book and reserve tickets via a credit/debit card.
> 
> J


Tickets: 01474 337774.

That pic of you on the flyer looks flippin freaky Mr Supercell.

Doors open 12pm

Pre-judging starts 1pm.

Tickets £15


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

Box office phone number 01474 337 774.

Tickets are not allocated to seats and can be pre-booked and picked up on day using the card you paid for them with. £15 each and a £1.50 booking fee.


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

Oops - just realised all that info i gave had allready been given - LOL - i blame the 50g of carbs iv had today making my brain slow!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Phil B said:


> Oops - just realised all that info i gave had allready been given - LOL - i blame the 50g of carbs iv had today making my brain slow!


 :thumb:

Weigh in is 11am BTW guy so dont be late!!

J


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks - was just re reading this post and wondered about that - will aim to get there for 10am then.

ps James if ur around can you txt me please??

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

Got post code and full address from box office if anyone needs it to navigate there:

Woodville Hall

Woodville place

Gravesend

Kent

DA12 1DD


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

does anyone know if the tickets are available on the door on the day?


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Booked my ticket today and when i asked the lady said she expects there to be tickets on the door from opening for pre judge but doubt they be any left come evening show.

So either order on phone or get there early.

S


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Booked my ticket today and when i asked the lady said she expects there to be tickets on the door from opening for pre judge but doubt they be any left come evening show.
> 
> So either order on phone or get there early.
> 
> S


Cheers S

Just rang the ticket office the women on the phone said if you get there by 1-ish the tickets are available on the door and the tickets also include the evening how aswell

Thanks

Amjad


----------

